
Windows 10 Is Getting Its Own Built-In Package Manager - adrian_mrd
https://www.thurrott.com/windows/windows-10/236301/windows-10-is-getting-its-own-built-in-package-manager
======
simonblack
A Package Manager. Wow, what a wild innovative idea.

Click to select, then click to install!

It's a pity that the Linux distros couldn't have had something like that for
the last decade or so. /s

